# Just purchased a 38' C&C Landfall....god help me!



## tomholly12 (Jul 23, 2014)

(Posted this in the C&C Forum but think this is the better spot)

Hi folks, 



Just purchased my first boat. Whoops? I was visiting a boatyard down in Bourne, MA, and there was a 38' C&C Landfall for sail. I met the owner, Bob, who was pretty nice, but old. Bob could barely get around (couldn't even get on the boat on the hard), and was eager to get rid of it. We settled on $1,000. This includes everything, and a yard spot until late October, along with a free launch and a week of a mooring spot. 

As for me, I've been sailing tall ships for the past 6 years. I've been up and down the coast on Schooners, and have vast sailing experience. However, purchasing my first boat made me realize the following: I DON'T KNOW ANYTHING. 

Ha. 

I purchased the boat because of the reputation of the Landfalls. You might say, wow, such a low price, it must be a POS. But no. The boats in good shape, minus some soft spots on deck, and it needs some of the port side windows to be replaced.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do with her, but I guess first step is getting her into the water. Hull looks sound. I'm planning on sailing her up to Boston, and bringing her to a cheap shipyard in East Boston. Or maybe just flipping her. It's all up in the air as I've realized how overwhelming this is (It's a time constraint thing as well). 

Also- Don't buy a boat unless you at least 5K laying around. Which I don't. I wish I could just have someone come by and validate my purchase, and say she's somewhat seaworthy and it was a decent investment. 

Here's to hoping-

Sincerly,

Lost in Bourne


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks really good, especially for the money. Does it still have a rig? Want to turn it around quickly? Are there any soft spots on the deck or hull, that boat has a cored hull. While cored hulls are excellent they are susceptible to water intrusion.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

C&C Yachts have a cult-like following  So much so I'm afraid to purchase anything but a C&C for my next boat...they might find out and come after me LOL

It looks like you got a good deal. Something tells me you will fall in love with her and never look back.

Your next stop should be CNCPhotoalbum.com and registering on the CNC email list. You can ask any questions and you will get fast replies from a large list of friendly and experienced C&C owners.

Drop by CNC2015.com and see what's happening in September.

Not to discount Sailnet, this is a great resource as well!


----------



## FDR14127 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well number one son acquired a LF38 under similar circumstances and it has turned out very well. We are C&C bigots since we raced a 29MKI and homeport in Niagara on the Lake. Having roots in the C&C community we were comfortable in taking on a LF38 that was in need of some TLC, but basically very sound boats. Rebuilt a water sogged rudder, replaced the steering quadrant with 8" one to get the plate up off the fuel tank where it was abrading the top, A "D" level service on the Yamaha (that's Mercedes talk for very expensive service inspection), completed the major work. New bottom, replacement of interior lighting with LED' and back she went into the water.

At time of construction they weren't marketed very well because customers figured they were 'racy' C&C's in spite of the teak toe rail. That myth has evaporated with time and I would expect to pay north of $50k for one today....

(oh and the shipwrights from C&C which I have breakfast with every friday morning tell me that there never was a C&C built under 40 ft that was cored below the water line. Is your '88 30 cored below? An exception might be a custom built by Bruckmann in Oakville, but he only built the big ones)....just sayin


----------



## tomholly12 (Jul 23, 2014)

FDR14127 said:


> Well number one son acquired a LF38 under similar circumstances and it has turned out very well. We are C&C bigots since we raced a 29MKI and homeport in Niagara on the Lake. Having roots in the C&C community we were comfortable in taking on a LF38 that was in need of some TLC, but basically very sound boats. Rebuilt a water sogged rudder, replaced the steering quadrant with 8" one to get the plate up off the fuel tank where it was abrading the top, A "D" level service on the Yamaha (that's Mercedes talk for very expensive service inspection), completed the major work. New bottom, replacement of interior lighting with LED' and back she went into the water.
> 
> At time of construction they weren't marketed very well because customers figured they were 'racy' C&C's in spite of the teak toe rail. That myth has evaporated with time and I would expect to pay north of $50k for one today....
> 
> (oh and the shipwrights from C&C which I have breakfast with every friday morning tell me that there never was a C&C built under 40 ft that was cored below the water line. Is your '88 30 cored below? An exception might be a custom built by Bruckmann in Oakville, but he only built the big ones)....just sayin


Thanks guys!

All super helpful. I want to keep her, but I don't think I have the time or money. I've attached some pics of the problem issues, first one being on the Keel....that's anti fouling paint peeling correct?


----------



## FDR14127 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well first off thats a Yanmar not a Toshiba, the Tobys are on the Parker....my confusion. You have to find a very small monkey to get down there to work on it. The pics don't show any major problems, I can't id that third one but it looks like a hatch fitting. No C&C smile? She have all her tanks? Stuff peeling on the keel will need some sanding and elbow grease....

Nothing major here that winter projects can't solve......I will double what you paid for her....


----------



## tomholly12 (Jul 23, 2014)

FDR14127 said:


> Well first off thats a Yanmar not a Toshiba, the Tobys are on the Parker....my confusion. You have to find a very small monkey to get down there to work on it. The pics don't show any major problems, I can't id that third one but it looks like a hatch fitting. No C&C smile? She have all her tanks? Stuff peeling on the keel will need some sanding and elbow grease....
> 
> Nothing major here that winter projects can't solve......I will double what you paid for her....


I worked out a great deal with a marine surveyor, so I'm going to get that done in the next week. As each day goes by, I want to keep her more and more. Hoping for good news!


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

FDR14127 said:


> ...
> (oh and the shipwrights from C&C which I have breakfast with every friday morning tell me that there never was a C&C built under 40 ft that was cored below the water line. ...


FWIW, I know a friend's '78 34 had core running down to the keel, based my observation of hull repairs needed due to a grounding. During a boat search a number of years ago, I looked at a mid-'80s Landfall 38 which had a cored hull, running to the centerline. On this boat you could crawl into the cockpit locker and you can't miss it.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Since the boatyard extras - storage, launch, moorage - are worth more than you paid you got that boat for *less* than free. The lead in the keel is worth nearly $5K as scrap.

Well done - that's about the best deal on anything you are ever likely to get.


----------

